# Anyone hunt Japanese beetles?



## Larryh86GT (Jul 6, 2010)

I know it's not reasonable for those of you with large vineyards but I find myself searching my 2 grapevines and my 20 foot row of red raspberries for Japanese beetles. Usually first thing in the morning and late afternoon/early evening. I just removed 8 of them. They keep coming - I keep removing and disposing of them (so I know the same ones are not coming back). It gives me a feeling of helping my vines and brambles.

Larry


----------



## Tom (Jul 6, 2010)

They have beetle traps for that.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 6, 2010)

LMAO!!! omg!! put out traps n drink more wine to not are about hunting beetles anymore  

to funny!!


and no, i dont hunt them! I screech then SQUISH them! ewwwwwww


----------



## grapeman (Jul 6, 2010)

Yep, those little buggers are hard to control, but with enough firepower- they aren't that bad.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 6, 2010)

Tom said:


> They have beetle traps for that.



I've heard that the traps actually attract them and the best place to put the traps was in your neighbors yard? I love the hunt. Darn bugs.


----------



## Racer (Jul 6, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> It gives me a feeling of helping my vines and brambles.
> 
> Larry



I'm the same about patroling for the little buggers. But I'm in it for the revenge factor. :: 

The traps do work but they also draw in a lot of beetles that find your vines before they move on to the trap(or not). Kind of a double edge sword trying to use them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 6, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> I've heard that the traps actually attract them and the best place to put the traps was in your neighbors yard? I love the hunt. Darn bugs.



The traps are actually outlawed in some towns due to the fact they attract the beetles. Yes the best place for them is in your neighbors yard. The local blueberry farm uses one pound of epson salt to one gallon of water to spray them.


----------



## Mud (Jul 6, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> I've heard that the traps actually attract them and the best place to put the traps was in your neighbors yard? ...



This is my experience, too. Will be watching this thread for tips.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jul 7, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> LMAO!!! omg!! put out traps n drink more wine to not are about hunting beetles anymore
> 
> to funny!!
> 
> ...



They stink real bad when you squish them. I get infested every year,they like the upstairs bedroom window


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry guys. 
I understand the idea of being enviromentally friendly,
but generally, the only good bug is a dead bug. 
I've seen a few organic farms that while staying on the small scale, are able to handle to a certain extent a bug problem, but once the farm gets bigger, the problem gets bigger. Not only that, but the quality of what the bugs leave is less than desirable.
Even with very restricted pesticides, I've seen bugs, worms and disease wipe out large tomato farms.
So I have to agree, get some firepower.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh, I'm not kissing them and releasing. They swim with the fishes. This is the catch o the day from the grapevines and raspberries.


----------



## HammerOne (Jul 7, 2010)

Before you see the beatles they are in the ground as grubs if you treat your yard with Milky Spore it will kill the grubs and cut down on the beatle population. Milky Spore I believe is an enzyme that one applyed stays in the ground forever, The grubs eat it they explode and then the Milky Spore returns to the ground to to kill another grub.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 7, 2010)

Then I decided to water the plants in front of my house with all the heat we are having and I find my small 3 year old weeping pussy willow tree infested with them and collected them. So now I have new hunting territory to cover.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 7, 2010)

HammerOne said:


> Before you see the beatles they are in the ground as grubs if you treat your yard with Milky Spore it will kill the grubs and cut down on the beatle population. Milky Spore I believe is an enzyme that one applyed stays in the ground forever, The grubs eat it they explode and then the Milky Spore returns to the ground to to kill another grub.



I'll look for that. Thanks.


----------



## Sacalait (Jul 9, 2010)

I use liquid Seven and try to spray the leaves only.


----------

